

Should HotorNot Become Just a Facebook App? - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/16/should-hotornot-become-just-a-facebook-app/
Ever since HotorNot abandoned it's experiment with going totally free  last month, the traffic to its destination site, HotorNot.com, has predictably leveled off. Meanwhile, its application on Facebook is doing pretty well, already accounting for about a third of its daily logins, and 40 percent of it total unique visitors (although the two remain separate services at this point).
======
ALee
Arrington's argument is no. I tend to agree with him. The best part of the
article is when starts comparing it to a mall, and it oddly works...

"Hong is better off sticking HotorNot in the mall than trying to get people to
come to his standalone site... the social network landlord could one day
create its own... like a mall owner opening his own clothing store to compete
with the Gap, greeting people at the door with flyers as they enter the mall,
and charging his store below-market rent... Then, of course, there's the fact
that malls tend to lose their foot traffic as soon as a newer one opens up
down the road."

I would add that the whole real estate analogy has been used quite a lot in
technology. The only difference is that no matter if you create a super-
regional shopping malls (Mills), the great power of the internet is that
people can leave your place lightning fast.

------
falsestprophet
No.

